# Project 23000E?



## Lucky13 (Apr 24, 2017)

23000E Storm


----------



## Zaggy (May 1, 2017)

Interesting - they seem to have adopted the British-style double-island deal too...

D


----------



## Robert Porter (May 1, 2017)

Out of curiosity anyone know the thinking/reasoning behind the double island approach?


----------



## Zaggy (May 1, 2017)

Apparently, efficiency - separates ship and flight ops completely. I can think of other pro's and con's, but the only reason I have heard is that of efficiency by separating flight ops and bridge.

USN is sticking with the single Island deal though; just smaller and further back on the newer ships. The USN reckons this provides more room/efficiency for turning (rearm and refuel) a/c, to increase sortie generation rates. This is probably more of a consideration on a ship that will carry 80-90 a/c, as opposed to the Brits who will probably embark no more than 36; same is likely for the Russians and Chinese (who are looking to embark up to 40 a/c on their new ships).


D


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2017)

Interesting!


----------

